# The 3DS



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2010)

Watch and comment.

Looks like the remake of Ocarina of Time is just a 3DS adaptation, not a remake at all.  Same graphics, same sound effects, same everything.  I'm deceived, but at the same time I find it cool to be able to play Ocarina of Time in a car.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2010)

whats more important is that they revealed the japanese releasedate and the price^^ february 26th and 25.000 yen, that should be about $250/220â‚¬ i guess. in america and the states it will launch in march.
i cant wait  and yes you are right! it might be the same game but being able to play it on the move will be pretty neat


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 29, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> whats more important is that they revealed the japanese releasedate and the price^^ february 26th and 25.000 yen, that should be about $250/220â‚¬ i guess. in america and the states it will launch in march.
> i cant wait  and yes you are right! it might be the same game but being able to play it on the move will be pretty neat


 
Too rich for my job. But there are a few titles already being ported that I could see getting a 3DS for.


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 29, 2010)

So Ocarina of Time is going to be an Updated Rerelease rather than an Enhanced Remake, eh?  Well, can't say I'm surprised.  Adding bonus content (especially when the original is already considered very perfect) is tough work.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow, it's being released in March? Interesting. Course, it's probably nice that we aren't being kept waiting for long.

What about Europe and Australia, though?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2010)

What is wondering is if NDS games will fit in the 3DS?


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Wow, it's being released in March? Interesting. Course, it's probably nice that we aren't being kept waiting for long.
> 
> What about Europe and Australia, though?


 
my source says march for europe and america. no idea bout australia 

and yes, im wondering as well whether it can play DS games or not.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Um... No, the graphics look much better... Or at least, I think they do.

Compare: 






 (3DS)





 (N64)


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2010)

its true, it does look better. not all that surprising though since the 3DS is a lot more powerful that the n64^^


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, it's baffling how far gaming has progressed.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Yeah, it's baffling how far gaming has progressed.


 
Inorite?  It only took a decade to have an handheld N64.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Inorite?  It only took a decade to have an handheld N64.


Less than a decade, if you're talking about the DS. And even then, the DS is superior to the N64.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 29, 2010)

right, its amazing how they were able to put the n64 into a small, portable handheld and even improve it!^^


----------



## Shico (Sep 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Watch and comment.
> 
> Looks like the remake of Ocarina of Time is just a 3DS adaptation, not a remake at all. Same graphics, same sound effects, same everything. I'm deceived, but at the same time I find it cool to be able to play Ocarina of Time in a car.


 
Considering I happily play the old one on the N64, and that the graphics on the 3DS ARE more refined/detailed compared to the N64 version...I deam it worth playing. I am looking forward to seeing my fave game with the more cleaned up and detailed animation the 3DS version seems to have. And I am hoping they will at least throw in some new minigames or a bonus level or _something._


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Less than a decade, if you're talking about the DS. And even then, the DS is superior to the N64.


 
Well, so far 3/4 of the games I've seen for the 3DS are remakes of N64 games.  The DS only had a few.



CaptainCool said:


> right, its amazing how they were able to put the n64 into a small, portable handheld and even improve it!^^


 
It was sarcasm, some guy built a portable N64 years ago :V.  Must be somewhere on Youtube.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Well, so far 3/4 of the games I've seen for the 3DS are remakes of N64 games.  The DS only had a few.


Okay, but that has nothing to do with the actual systems... Unless you were talking about game selections when you compared the two.


Shico said:


> Considering I happily play the old one on the N64, and that the graphics on the 3DS ARE more refined/detailed compared to the N64 version...I deam it worth playing. I am looking forward to seeing my fave game with the more cleaned up and detailed animation the 3DS version seems to have. And I am hoping they will at least throw in some new minigames or a bonus level or _something._


Secret Sky Temple in Ganon's Tower where Zelda is the sage, please.


----------



## Zydala (Sep 29, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Secret Sky Temple in Ganon's Tower where Zelda is the sage, please.


 
Holy crap does that bring back memories of being 12 on zelda message boards. with everyone touting these secret GET THE TRIFORZ codes. or that one person who faked that secret owl mask thing and made intricate manipulated photos of his tv screen to prove it...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 29, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> What is wondering is if NDS games will fit in the 3DS?


 
Didn't they say it'd have backwards compatability the second it was announced...?

Especially since Pokemon Black and White are going to have 3D features that are just watered down on the DS?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Sep 30, 2010)

Digitalpotato said:


> Didn't they say it'd have backwards compatability the second it was announced...?
> 
> Especially since Pokemon Black and White are going to have 3D features that are just watered down on the DS?


 
Sweet, thanks.


----------



## Stratelier (Oct 1, 2010)

For some reason  my dream last night involved a 3DS and playing _Ocarina of Time_.  Except the 3D part wasn't quite workign correctly.  I have no idea where it came from, but ... that's dreams for ya.


----------



## A10pex (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if you'll be able to preorder it in the US, I know that you can preorder it in Japan (online). Here's to hoping!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 1, 2010)

A10pex said:


> I wonder if you'll be able to preorder it in the US, I know that you can preorder it in Japan (online). Here's to hoping!


 
If you could preorder the first DS, I don't see why you couldn't order the new one.


----------



## Skittle (Oct 1, 2010)

You'll be able to pre-order it.

Also...Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this thing?


----------



## GatodeCafe (Oct 1, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> and yes, im wondering as well whether it can play DS games or not.


 
Yeah man they said it's 100% backwards compatible with other DS games WITH 3D at the e3 press conference.

tbh the 3ds is seriously sucking fucking amazing. Long live N.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 2, 2010)

what i wonder the most about is how they want to advertise the 3D effect. sure, you can show TV spots with stuff flying out of the screen but because of the parallax barrier there is no way to directly show off the effect in a video or a photo. the consumer will have to test the device directly and until now no one (except for people from the press of course) has any hands on experience with it! all we hear are those press people telling us how great it is.
i think they really need to show us the device before it hits the store shelves...



skittle said:


> Also...Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this thing?


 
i think you really are pretty alone there^^ i mean, people loved the DS. if the 3DS will be just like that just with new features it WILL sell like sliced bread, just like the original DS even though nintendo just released some updated versions of that device.
and the price seems to be alright, too... so yeah, i think a ton of people will pick it up!^^


----------



## SirRob (Oct 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also...Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this thing?


Honestly, I'm not too hyped for it... Although that'll change when they start increasing the library.


----------



## Lucedo (Oct 2, 2010)

The 3DS showed us that Nintendo is hardcore again. Can't wait for the new Kid Icarus and the Game Boy Virtual Console. Link's Awakening DX and Super Mario Land are the starter titles so far.


----------



## Zydala (Oct 2, 2010)

skittle said:


> Also...Am I the only one who doesn't give two shits about this thing?



Half of me is like "eh" about its launch... but then the other half is like "laaaayyyytttonn in 3ddddd!" and then I get all excited, lol


----------



## Kaleya (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm actually really surprised to see these games on a Nintendo. I thought PSP was doin somethin cool but the games on 3DS are all the games that I really enjoyed on the consoles which is a huge plus for me. Instead of a game with the same name just downgraded for handhelds; I'm just hopin' they play the same. Heh I'll likely be buying one maybe a 6 - 12 months after it's out so they have a newer model by then.


----------



## Dankore (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm wanting to see how the 3d is utilized in these games before I get excited. It's like some movies now where the 3d isn't used too much or too convincingly. But if an FPS or Star Fox or Kid Icarus can be done well with the effects then it would be great. OoT will be bought regardless. The only other thing I'm worried about is battery life. I'm just wondering how the effects drain the battery. 

Also Gameboy VC will be awesome.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

News from Mr. Nintendo, the 3DS's battery remains the same, so you'll need to charge it up more often. (forget playing four hours in a row in the car)


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> News from Mr. Nintendo, the 3DS's battery remains the same, so you'll need to charge it up more often. (forget playing four hours in a row in the car)


 
well that blows pretty badly... but it would explain why they give you that fancy charging station.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 4, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> News from Mr. Nintendo, the 3DS's battery remains the same, so you'll need to charge it up more often. (forget playing four hours in a row in the car)


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s

Darn it, that's lame! Although it'll probably last longer than my current DS's battery...


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWaLxFIVX1s
> 
> Darn it, that's lame! Although it'll probably last longer than my current DS's battery...


 
Ya, my old DS (first model)'s battery only lasts 1,5 hours at most.  That's one of the reasons I bought a DSi (another reason being the fact my touch screen barely work anymore).

Ah well, I'll probably play the 3DS until the battery dies, then either bring out my DSi or Dingoo a320 for the rest of the trip.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2010)

The iPhone 3GS is more powerful than the 3DS will be.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 8, 2010)

Well, the 3DS doesn't do nearly as much as the iPhone, so it's no surprise.


----------



## Willow (Oct 8, 2010)

I'm more interested in the 3DS now, more than I was about the DSi or DSiXL, those things can go to Hell for all I care. 

Now if you wanna talk about an Ocarina of Time adaptation, then you should buy the Gamecube version of it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The iPhone 3GS is more powerful than the 3DS will be.


 
its not really about how fast the hardware is anymore. today its about how effectively you use the hardware!
i mean, we have seen screenshots of what the 3DS can do. im confident that that amount of power will be enough


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2010)

Willow said:


> I'm more interested in the 3DS now, more than I was about the DSi or DSiXL, those things can go to Hell for all I care.
> 
> Now if you wanna talk about an Ocarina of Time adaptation, then you should buy the Gamecube version of it.


 
I have the rare Windwaker/Master Quest combo :V
Cost me a leg, but it's worth it.



CaptainCool said:


> its not really about how fast the hardware is anymore. today its about how effectively you use the hardware!
> i mean, we have seen screenshots of what the 3DS can do. im confident that that amount of power will be enough


 
True.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> I have the rare Windwaker/Master Quest combo :V
> Cost me a leg, but it's worth it.


 
i have that one, too and i love it :3 but why did it cost you so much? is that thing so rare?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> i have that one, too and i love it :3 but why did it cost you so much? is that thing so rare?


 
Windwaker/Master Quest?  Heck yeah, worth well over 100$ on eBay.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Windwaker/Master Quest?  Heck yeah, worth well over 100$ on eBay.


 
hah! thats funny^^ here in europe they sell it for about 50â‚¬ 

edit: i know why now. in japan and the usa the bonus disc was for people who pre-ordered it. here in europe you could just pick it up with the bonus disc until they ran out of copies


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Well, the 3DS doesn't do nearly as much as the iPhone, so it's no surprise.


 
It's also not a pretentious piece of overpriced ooo-shiny Crapple electronics.  Point goes to the 3DS.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Oct 8, 2010)

it's 300 bux in japan if you convert to US dollars

if they don't lower it to 250 in the states I speculate shit's gonna start suh-loooow


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 8, 2010)

if they sell it for $300 they will sell it for 300â‚¬ here, too... thats my biggest problem right now with the whole thing >_> and 300â‚¬ are about $415 so we are going to get raped big time once again 
i also hope that they will release it in different colors at launch. the blue one looks like candy and i have a black DS lite already, a white one or a some sort of dark green would be very cool! or a clear one! they didnt do that with the DS yet! =D


----------



## Lyxen (Oct 8, 2010)

I personally am saving up; ds was great until mine got stolen.............


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 8, 2010)

CaptainCool said:


> hah! thats funny^^ here in europe they sell it for about 50â‚¬
> 
> edit: i know why now. in japan and the usa the bonus disc was for people who pre-ordered it. here in europe you could just pick it up with the bonus disc until they ran out of copies


 
Europe +1, America +0.



ChillCoyotl said:


> it's 300 bux in japan if you convert to US dollars
> 
> if they don't lower it to 250 in the states I speculate shit's gonna start suh-loooow


 
The 3DS is gonna sell no matter the price.  Just look at the Wii when it came out, freaking 600$ and people would line up to get their hands on one.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 8, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Europe +1, America +0.
> 
> 
> 
> The 3DS is gonna sell no matter the price.  Just look at the Wii when it came out, freaking 600$ and people would line up to get their hands on one.


 
It was NEVER sold for $600USD.  Never.  It would have never sold at that price, and I doubt it ever sold for $600CAN either.  One of the reasons people lined up to get one was because it was the most inexpensive of the big three when it was released stateside.

$250 is still a little too rich for my blood, so I'll be waiting a little bit before I grab one.  Just as well.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 8, 2010)

3d is a gimmick. I can't wait until it passes and we can get back to shit that doesn't give me a headache


----------



## Urbanwolf (Oct 8, 2010)

the graphics are amazing. better than the DS lite i have.  i'll have to wait till the price goes down to buy it though


----------



## Shico (Oct 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Windwaker/Master Quest? Heck yeah, worth well over 100$ on eBay.



HOLY FUCK

I traded my Metroid Prime (which was free with the Gamecube) with a guy at school for his OoT/Masterquest (which came free with a preorder of Wind Waker...which I failed to preorder because I was not thrilled with how it looked)

I feel vey very lucky now...


----------



## Willow (Oct 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> The 3DS is gonna sell no matter the price.  Just look at the Wii when it came out, freaking 600$ and people would line up to get their hands on one.


 Are you sure you're not talking about the PS3?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 9, 2010)

Willow said:


> Are you sure you're not talking about the PS3?


 
Nah, I'm talking about the Wii.  I pre-ordered mine on Amazon for 600$ before it came out, and a lot of other people did.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 9, 2010)

Shico said:


> HOLY FUCK
> 
> I traded my Metroid Prime (which was free with the Gamecube) with a guy at school for his OoT/Masterquest (which came free with a preorder of Wind Waker...which I failed to preorder because I was not thrilled with how it looked)
> 
> I feel vey very lucky now...


 
I remember when I found Lunar Silver Star Story Complete for 1$ in a yard sale.  It made me happy.

EDIT:  Edit failed, wasn't meant to double-post.


----------



## Tycho (Oct 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Nah, I'm talking about the Wii.  I pre-ordered mine on Amazon for 600$ before it came out, and a lot of other people did.


 
Well, that's just fucking dumb.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Oct 9, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Well, that's just fucking dumb.


 
Tell that to my mom, she's the one who paid :V


----------



## Tycho (Oct 9, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Tell that to my mom, she's the one who paid :V


 
OK.

Ibuuyk's mom, you're dumb.


----------

